# Upright Grand piano



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

I didn't know if I could post this for sale here so it's in the General Merchandise section. It doesn't play. Was gonna make a cabinet or take it apart for the beautiful wood and ivory keys.
please take a look and make me an offer or trade


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

don't know what it's worth

would be interesting to make some pens from the keys...could offer finished pens in trade for the keys


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

I second that on the keys.. A couple would do me .


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't know what it's worth either. The problem is.... I don't think I have the stones to take a sledge hammer or a recip saw to it.
This thing is incredibily heavy with the harp in it but it needs to go. Maybe get one of my employees to destroy it...... they can certainly do it to a truck
*what do you guys need to make pens or whatever?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I wonder what kind of wood it is made of. I agree on pens from the keys if they are really real ivory. How old is the piano?


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

I think the wood is mahogony. I was told by a piano co. during research the keys are ivory but I do not know if they are solid. The black keys are a real hard black wood- maybe ebony??????
If the ivory keys are solid ... they are at least 1" thick. I will try to check it out


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm still very interested in the keys..white and black

if they are real ivory there is a way to check......
Ivory key tops are always made from three pieces per key, two pieces on the key top and one on the key front. There is a fine, thin line that is always visible on the top, as well as a wood-like grain pattern. Ivory key imitation called ivorene, would still be cool to try them on a pen. Real ivory would or could turn yellow over time and should not ever be cleaned with water. While ivory sounds cool, they really don't have much value in money. You can get them cheap off ebay ect. They will not just pop out and go into another piano, it takes many hours and a lot of work to try and swap them out. To me, they could be cool in projects and something to have for many years. The ebony is a different story. It will hold up and is very hard, they make great pens and projects. Polished and it is wonderful, holds a great shine


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I would like to have some of both keys and some of the wood. Where are you located? I am on Bolivar and can come over that way if in Galveston.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

little update LOL
Used to get cheap ivory keys off ebay. eBay expanded the ban, disallowing any sales of ivory on eBay, starting in 2009....it used to just ban any import of ivory


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

The piano is in Texas City and I'm on Tiki Island.
I will try to go by the warehouse and check today if I get thru with the Xmas lights for the Ms


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Let me know and I can come get it if I can get some help loading it. Unloading is easy. Just push.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

I have not been able to get to the warehouse but will Monday and will post regarding the keys


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

sylvan said:


> I have not been able to get to the warehouse but will Monday and will post regarding the keys


I'll be in Texas City tommorow ,if the timing is right i'd like to come take a look...


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

The keys are ivory but not solid. I was told by a guy in TC that the black keys are ebony. With tears in my eyes..... I'll take it apart this week and email or post when finished for you guys who can use the parts. I'll be glad to trade... whatever
Bryan


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I think the internal string frames are maple,what does this one look like?

dick


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Any word on this? I'm still interested in some keys


----------

